# Off to Wales!  Yay me!



## Steve Smith (29 Aug 2008)

Heading off to Wales for a few days tomorrow.  Staying with a few friends in a static caravan in the middle of nowhere, next to a river apparently (*please don't flood!*)  I'm taking my camera so fingers crossed they'll be lots of photo ops 

Anyhow, back Monday night!


----------



## Joecoral (29 Aug 2008)

Where about in gods great country are you staying?


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Aug 2008)

I don't avtually know   Sort of middle-north i think.  Possibly near Bets-y-coed (spelling?)


----------



## Luketendo (29 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I don't avtually know   Sort of middle-north i think.  Possibly near Bets-y-coed (spelling?)



I've been to Bets-y-coed I'm pretty sure there's a fast flowing river through it with a waterfall and lots of rocks to climb. - just googled and it seems that I am correct.

Remember to pick up some rocks while you're there, I can't remember who here lives in Wales but he uses them in aquascapes.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Aug 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Remember to pick up some rocks while you're there, I can't remember who here lives in Wales but he uses them in aquascapes.


 It's Dave Spencer  

I traveled the entire coast of Wales over the bank holiday and it was a wonderful journey, lots of beautiful scenery and loads to do. You'll have a ball boyo LOL


----------



## Spider Pig (29 Aug 2008)

Piece of advice, avoid Caernarfon at night. Beautiful castle but rough as hell at night. Was there over the bank holiday and popped in for some food and saw a couple of fights just wondering back to our car- got out of there sharpish. 

If the weather's good and you want a bit of a thrill with good scenery take the Crib goch route up snowdon from pen-y-pass. Bit hairy in places but great shots of snowdon and the valley and of the ridge as well. But knowing what welsh weather is like...


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Aug 2008)

I'm here in a static caravan with some friends and my friends 12 year old daughter.  So we're pretty much just walking about on some trails by the river and stuff.  Went out yesterday late afternoon after getting settled into the caravan and I took a load of pics   Light wasn't great though.  Lots of pics of knarled trees and stuff.

I'm currently sitting in the library in the town of llanfyllin, which is about 5 mins drive from the caravan site.  Lovely looking town   I had to get an internet fix though 

Heading back shortly for a cooked breakfast


----------



## teg1203 (30 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm here in a static caravan with some friends and my friends 12 year old daughter.  So we're pretty much just walking about on some trails by the river and stuff.  Went out yesterday late afternoon after getting settled into the caravan and I took a load of pics   Light wasn't great though.  Lots of pics of knarled trees and stuff.
> 
> I'm currently sitting in the library in the town of llanfyllin, which is about 5 mins drive from the caravan site.  Lovely looking town   I had to get an internet fix though
> 
> Heading back shortly for a cooked breakfast



You're just up the road from me. Quick warning - don't go into Welshpool for a drink - full of banjo players.  Not really - it's not too bad. Nice garden centre there though - Coed-Y-Dinas. Father-in law works there and they have a small fish section, but it's worth "grockling" around and you can have a great bacon sarnie in the cafe.  Powys castle is well worth a trip too - really nice gardens.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Sep 2008)

Back   I'll post some pics later or tomorrow when I've had a chance too. I'm just vegging out at the mo


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Sep 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Back   I'll post some pics later or tomorrow when I've had a chance too. I'm just vegging out at the mo



hope you had a good time


----------



## JamesM (1 Sep 2008)

Count yourself lucky Steve... we don't normally let people leave


----------



## teg1203 (1 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Count yourself lucky Steve... we don't normally let people leave



Somewhere in the distance the sound of a banjo being tuned.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Sep 2008)

Lucky escape for me then 

Here's a small selection of the better photos I took (probably could do with some tweaking but haven't had time):

Lake Vyrnwy:












My friend's daughter:




Cool rock arrangement:




Small brook:


----------



## Thomas McMillan (2 Sep 2008)

My favourite is the last one - very nice photos though.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks   Shame the light wasn't better this weekend.  Not sure it'd make that much difference though 

More photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve/sets/72157607067605252/


----------



## teg1203 (2 Sep 2008)

Nice one SteveUK some nice shots.  

I like the shots of Vyrnwy - flat calm, like a millpond - that doesn't happen all the time.

Hope the weather hasn't put you off Wales. I think it would have been the same result all over the UK.


----------



## Garuf (2 Sep 2008)

That picture of the lake, despite being unable to swim my first thought was "If I ran and jumped off that it'd be great fun!".


----------

